# USC Writing for Screen and Television OR CHAPMAN TV Writing and Producing?



## chickennoodlesoup

Hello everyone!!!!!

I am super excited to announce that I just heard back from USC today and I got into SCA with a screenwriting major!!!!!!

The thing is, I’ve spent the last couple months planning my college experience at Chapman (i got into their Tv writing and production major back in December) since I had no hope of getting into USC’s Cinematic School of the Arts at all, since I really didn’t think i would get in 😅

Now that this has happened, I’m reconsidering my decisions- All my family and friends are pressuring me to choose USC, but I’m not sure. I don’t want to end up choosing it because it’s a big-name film school. 

What do you guys think I should do? Do you have any tips to help me make my decision?

-Chickennoodlesoup


----------



## Chris W

chickennoodlesoup said:


> What do you guys think I should do? Do you have any tips to help me make my decision?



What are your pros and cons for each?

Make a list in this thread. That's a good way to start to figure it out.


----------



## Chris W

chickennoodlesoup said:


> I am super excited to announce that I just heard back from USC today and I got into SCA with a screenwriting major!!!!


And congrats!!!!


----------



## Chris W

@panda is at USC and may have actually even finished or is finishing soon and can hopefully give some insight.

@alanray and @ElleGee are at Chapman but they haven't been on the site for a little while.

From the database I see that @Krmg has decided to go to Chapman for Screenwriting so maybe they can help you decide where to go too.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> @panda is at USC and may have actually even finished or is finishing soon and can hopefully give some insight.
> 
> @alanray and @ElleGee are at Chapman but they haven't been on the site for a little while.
> 
> From the database I see that @Krmg has decided to go to Chapman for Screenwriting so maybe they can help you decide where to go too.


Oh I just realized you are going to undergrad. 🤦‍♂️ It's all good. They might be able to help you still.

Still my best advice would be to make a pros and cons list between the two programs.

Did either give you scholarship or aid?


----------



## chickennoodlesoup

Chris W said:


> Oh I just realized you are going to undergrad. 🤦‍♂️ It's all good. They might be able to help you still.
> 
> Still my best advice would be to make a pros and cons list between the two programs.
> 
> Did either give you scholarship or aid?


Hello! I’m still waiting to see my financial statement for USC 😬 But i got a scholarship from Chapman which makes it affordable!! I’ll update you when I hear from USC (I believe they’re going to tell us on April 1st)


----------



## ElleGee

Chris W said:


> @panda is at USC and may have actually even finished or is finishing soon and can hopefully give some insight.
> 
> @alanray and @ElleGee are at Chapman but they haven't been on the site for a little while.
> 
> From the database I see that @Krmg has decided to go to Chapman for Screenwriting so maybe they can help you decide where to go too.


Hi! I’m about to graduate from the graduate TWP MFA program at Chapman but I do know a bit about the undergrad program and know a couple of the undergrads in the program so (hopefully) I can give you a little insight. And the biggest question you might need to ask yourself is if you’d rather focus on film or TV.

I’ll start by saying that I love Chapman. I’m obviously biased lol, but I’m so glad I decided on this program. And one of the main reasons is the ‘Producing’ part of the Television Writing & Producing. I wanted to not only write, but I also wanted to produce something I’ve written. In most film schools, the directing students are the only ones who get that opportunity, but the TWP program is sort of designed to teach you how to be a writer/producer (they call us “the showrunners”). I just shot my thesis a few weeks ago. I think this aspect is what makes this program so unique. In the undergrad program, I believe four of you will be selected to produce a full hour/half hour pilot that you’ve written. The others will produce a short form pilot, usually about 10 minutes long. Everyone helps with production, since learning the ins and outs of TV production is a large part of the curriculum. It’s my understanding that while there is some TV writing, most screenwriting programs are geared towards film and film production. So, just something to think about.

I’m not very familiar with USC’s program so I can only give you one sided info, but I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Chris W

chickennoodlesoup said:


> USC (I believe they’re going to tell us on April 1st)


Really? April 1st? 🤦‍♂️🤣

I hope what they tell you is not an April fools joke.


----------



## chickennoodlesoup

ElleGee said:


> Hi! I’m about to graduate from the graduate TWP MFA program at Chapman but I do know a bit about the undergrad program and know a couple of the undergrads in the program so (hopefully) I can give you a little insight. And the biggest question you might need to ask yourself is if you’d rather focus on film or TV.
> 
> I’ll start by saying that I love Chapman. I’m obviously biased lol, but I’m so glad I decided on this program. And one of the main reasons is the ‘Producing’ part of the Television Writing & Producing. I wanted to not only write, but I also wanted to produce something I’ve written. In most film schools, the directing students are the only ones who get that opportunity, but the TWP program is sort of designed to teach you how to be a writer/producer (they call us “the showrunners”). I just shot my thesis a few weeks ago. I think this aspect is what makes this program so unique. In the undergrad program, I believe four of you will be selected to produce a full hour/half hour pilot that you’ve written. The others will produce a short form pilot, usually about 10 minutes long. Everyone helps with production, since learning the ins and outs of TV production is a large part of the curriculum. It’s my understanding that while there is some TV writing, most screenwriting programs are geared towards film and film production. So, just something to think about.
> 
> I’m not very familiar with USC’s program so I can only give you one sided info, but I hope this helps a bit!


Ah thank you so much for your response! Yes, that is something I really like about Chapman’s program, I really wanted to focus on TV writing and producing- but I also did want to take some screenwriting courses. I was thinking of double majoring at one point but realized that might be a bit much 😅

I’ve heard that USC’s screenwriting program lets you emphasize in either TV or Film, but I’m not quite sure.


----------



## chickennoodlesoup

Chris W said:


> Really? April 1st? 🤦‍♂️🤣
> 
> I hope what they tell you is not an April fools joke.


Yeah my mom keeps joking about that 😰 that they’ll email me on april first and say “april fools! you didn’t actually get in that was a joke 😬”


----------



## ElleGee

chickennoodlesoup said:


> Ah thank you so much for your response! Yes, that is something I really like about Chapman’s program, I really wanted to focus on TV writing and producing- but I also did want to take some screenwriting courses. I was thinking of double majoring at one point but realized that might be a bit much 😅
> 
> I’ve heard that USC’s screenwriting program lets you emphasize in either TV or Film, but I’m not quite sure.


Chapman does allow students to take courses outside of their discipline with no raise in tuition. So that’s an option. I always recommend auditing them or taking them pass/fail to other grad students. I’m sure it’s no different than most film schools in that regard. It’s honestly the production aspect that probably differs most.

Best of luck on making your decision! This is a great problem to have


----------



## Chris W

Can't believe that I forgot we have an interview with a current USC writing student right now on the site: 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️














 Being Creative in Stillness: A Conversation With Nolan Lampson, Film and Television Writing freshman at USC


					Nolan Lampson (Filmschool.org Member @kukichiyo3) sits in his dorm room with his roommate, who is folding laundry and listening to Air pods. Their walls are covered in posters for hit indie films like The Florida Project. Lampson has spent all of his freshman year working out of their small...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 5, 2021
Comments: 2
Category: Film Student Interviews


----------



## lisaf

I'm film production accepted at both USC and Chapman but I truly believe Chapman is the better program for undergrad.  (May be different for screenwriting). I like that at Chapman you're creating from day 1 not waiting til junior/senior year to make films.  Undergrad gets same access to cameras/equipment as grad students. They are non-competitive environment so everyone creates projects and helps classmates on their projects rather than fighting for the chance to make your film. Chapman costs about half of USC but aside from the cost, I feel its a better program for undergrad film production.


----------

